# Corsair H50 - Es blubbert O.o



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2009)

Heyho, wenn ich zocke und die CPU zirka auf 45°C läuft fängt der Kühler an zu blubbern, oder besser gesagt es plätschert. Im Standby passiert das nicht.

Woran liegt das ? Ist das normal ?


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2009)

wie ists im Idle???


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen, es ist nicht normal, da um zu blubbern Luft im Kreislauf sein muss und das bei Waküs eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Oktober 2009)

ja das ist ja das komische ... im Idle, wie gesagt, läuft alles ruhig ... das passiert nur wenn ich z.B. GTA IV zocke... Ich fand das Geräusch auch komisch deshalb frage ist ja, aber besonders heiß wird die CPU ja trotztdem nicht.


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2009)

entweder lebst du nun damit, oder du reklamierst es, weitere Möglichkeiten bleiben ja bei dieser Kühllösung nicht...

ich würde dennoch mal nachschauen, ob irgenwo Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetreten ist, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## -NTB- (30. Oktober 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> ja das ist ja das komische ... im Idle, wie gesagt, läuft alles ruhig ... das passiert nur wenn ich z.B. GTA IV zocke... Ich fand das Geräusch auch komisch deshalb frage ist ja, aber besonders heiß wird die CPU ja trotztdem nicht.




sicher, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit in deiner H50 nicht anfängt zu kochen


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann kann ich ja bald ordentlich Bockwurst essen beim Zocken ... =D

Bluebeard, helf mir =D


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du die Pumpe eventuell an einen 3pin Anschluss gesteckt, der geregelt wird? 
Das sollte man tunlichst unterlassen...


----------



## weizenleiche (1. November 2009)

nö, die pumpe ist eig. ganz normal an einem 3 pin draun und läuft dauerhaft mit 1400 RPM (?) glaube ich.


----------



## david430 (1. November 2009)

wenn ich schon die möglichkeit habe, möchte ich hier corsair für den tollen h50 danken. der beste kühler, den ich je hatte. keine probleme, extrem gute temp werte. danke corsair!


----------



## Bluebeard (2. November 2009)

@ Air

Dann solltest Du die H50 reklamieren.


----------



## weizenleiche (2. November 2009)

Nja aber das ding kühlt ja super und läuft, ich versteh das nicht... 
werde es wohl wenn's schlimmer wird machen...


----------



## Bluebeard (2. November 2009)

Eventuell ist einfach nicht genug Flüssigkeit darin - das würde ein evtl. "Blubbern" erklären, was sich zudem nicht unbedingt negativ auf die Leistung auswirken muss...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. November 2009)

Blubbern = Luft = nix gut.

Solltest reklamieren, das kann (und wird) sich auf die Kühlleistung auswirken, laut Murphy, gerade dann, wennst am wenigsten brauchen kannst.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2009)

Ich hab da auch noch eine Frage zum H50. Es wird ja empfohlen die Abgänge am Radiator grundsätzlich nach unten auszurichten. Wie ist das wenn man aus Platzgründen das ganze um 90° auf die Seite drehen muss? Irgendwelche nennenswerten Nachteile?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2009)

Habs noch nicht ausprobiert, habs mit den Anschlüssen nach unten verbaut.

Nennenswerte Nachteile in der Kühlleistung musst du aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. November 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist das egal - ich hatte hier mit Anschlüsse mal oben und mal unten die gleichen Werte.


----------



## rabensang (7. November 2009)

Ich muss auch mal kurz Feed back zur H50 abgeben.

Das Teil ist wirklich gut gelungen. Die Leistung liegt im Bereich von sehr guten Luftkühlern, braucht aber viel weniger Platz und ist je nach verwendetem Lüfter schön leise. Die Sockelunterstützung ist hervorragend. In engen Gehäusen, wie zum Beispiel dem Storm Scout, lässt sich die Kühlung super einsetzten. Der einzige Nachteil, ist die nicht vorhandene Erweiterbarkeit.
Der Preis für die Solo-Wakü ist angemessen.

MFG


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

Da kann ich dir zustimmen...
Ich habe das teil heute bei einem Kumpel verbaut obwohl ich ihm eigentlcih dafon abgeretan habe...
Aber am ende war ich echt positiv überrascht...


----------



## rabit (8. November 2009)

Hallo das ist ja ein Interessanter Wasserkühler(Set).
Ich habe den Xigmatek Achiles als Kühler und meint ihr das ich eine deutlich bessere Kühlung durch die H50 kriegen könnte?
Und was meint ihr schätzungsweise würde ich mit Primebelasteten 9550@3,6GHZ und 58°Grad an Temp erreichen können?


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2009)

Genau 45°C. Das hat mir Woohoo gesteckt.


----------



## rabit (8. November 2009)

Oh ha das wäre ja auf jeden Fall eine wesentliche Steigerung der Kühlleistung.
Sollte mir den Umstieg mal Überlegen.


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

Bin am überlegen mir das Set zu Kaufen. Muss Ich extra noch Kühlermittel Kaufen oder wie ist das? Muss man beim Einbau etwas beachten?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Einbauen und wohlfühlen, nur ne Öffnung für einen 120'er Lüfter sollte in der Nähe der CPU sein, für den Radi.


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

Kann man den Radiator an einem 120 oder 140ger Lüfterhalterung befestigen? habe dieses Case Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Gamma Tower - PURE BLACK wo soll ich den Radiator am besten befestigen?


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2009)

klar geht, zummal dein Gehäuse volle Kompatiblität für 120er besitzt...

am besten insgesamt gesehen wäre ein Einbau oben im Deckel mit dem Lüfter nach außen saugend, das zieht dann noch warme Luft mit ab und fördert der Kamineffekt...

am besten für die CPU Temps ist ein Einbau hinten mit dem Lüfter einblasend...


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Und noch bessere Temps erreichst du, wenn du zwei Lüfter montierst so wie hier. Link


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jungs, kann man später auch einen besseren Radiator benutzen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Nein, diese "Fehlkonstruktion" kann man leider nicht erweitern. Falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst dir später eine Wakü zu holen (oder andere Komponenten mit einzubinden), dann ist die Corsair H50 für dich ein Fehlkauf, wenn Wakü dann richtig.


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

War ja nur eine Frage. Ne richtige Wakü ist zu teuer


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2009)

Also für 2 1/2 mal die H50 bekommst du schon ne CPU-only Wakü für Anfänger.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie Du richtig feststellst ist diese aber 2,5 mal so teuer und zudem nicht wartungsfrei und ebenfalls nicht so einfach zu installieren...


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Dezember 2009)

Bluebeard, du läst nicht locker was? 
Hab doch schon gesagt das die Idee von euch nicht schlecht ist, im HTPC ist der Platz sehr begrenzt und da sehe ich auch die Einsatzmöglichkeit der H50. Leider ist man von so einer Wakü sehr schnell überzeugt und man möchte schnell mal erweitern gerade wenn man keine Platzprobleme im Case hat.
Tja und das ist nun mal nicht möglich mit der H50 ... leider. 
Außerdem ist eine Wakü auch nicht so schwer zu installieren, soll heißen wer es schafft eine H50 in sein Case zu basteln, der bekommt das auch mit einer "richtigen" Wakü hin. Da ich jetzt in deinen Augen bestimmt auf Wörtern rumreite möchte ich erwähnen beide Sachen, also Wakü und H50 sind höchstens als wartungsarm zu bezeichnen, da auch der Lüfter der H50 nicht ewig hält und mit der WLP war doch auch noch was oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn hier einer nicht locker lässt, bist Du das, da Du imho von Dir auf alle anderen User schließt... 

Selbstverständlich ist die H50 nicht erweiterbar - soll soll auch nicht sein.

Wartungsarm ist eine WaKü - die H50 ist jedoch wartungsfrei - da reite ich gern noch etwas mit Dir durch die Prärie und zudem hält kein Lüfter ewig.

Mit der WLP ist zudem alles in Butter.


----------



## -NTB- (18. Dezember 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren wie die kühlflüssigkeit sowie die dichtigkeit der schläuche nach mehren jahren betrieb ausschaut...und inwieweit sich die leistung verschlechtert

denn bei ner wakue kann man die schläuche ja wechseln...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Materialien sind sehr langlebig. Sonst hätten Systemkonfiguratoren wie Dell u.a. die H50 nicht für Ihre Systeme zertifiziert 

Dell & Co. mögen vieles sein, aber auf die Haltbarkeit Ihrer Systeme haben Sie von jeher geachtet. 

Was das unmöglich angeht @ConNerVos: Unmöglich hängt vom Tower ab, nimmt man sich einen hochwertigen Tower wie den 800D Obsidian bspw. hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit neben der H50 eine WaKü mit Trippleradiator zu verbauen oder auch einen 240er alternativ auch einen oder zwei 120er...

In kleineren Towern zugegeben nicht immer möglich... Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen das man bei einem 120er Radiatorsystem auch nicht alles Kühlen kann...

Ich hatte letztens auch ein System gesehen, da war die H50 verbaut, eine Reserator XT externe Kühlung die nur die 4 Grafikkarten kühlt und einen trippleradiator der ausschließlich Ram und MoBo kühlt. War in einem Lian Li verbaut, der Obsidian bietet aber auch diese Möglichkeit - somit würde ich sagen: geht nicht = gibts nicht!


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Dezember 2009)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Was das unmöglich angeht @ConNerVos: Unmöglich hängt vom Tower ab, nimmt man sich einen hochwertigen Tower wie den 800D Obsidian bspw. hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit neben der H50 eine WaKü mit Trippleradiator zu verbauen oder auch einen 240er alternativ auch einen oder zwei 120er...



Hhm, hab gerade das Wort "unmöglich" in meinen vorherigen Post gesucht, hab es leider nicht finden können. 
Diese von dir vorgeschlagene Kombi steht jedem frei, nur der Sinn gibt sich mir da noch nicht wieder. Genauso gut könntest du dann einen Luftkühler für die CPU einsetzen (da es ja schon festgestellt wurde das die CH50 auf gleicher Höhe steht in Sachen Kühlung, siehe hier) und den Rest mit Wakü kühlen.
Dein Lian Li System ist afaik genauso sinnfrei, da CPU, Mobo und RAM an dem Trippel auch garantiert bessere Temperaturen an der CPU zur Folge hätten, als die H50 solo am Prozessor.

Edit: Das nicht möglich bezog sich in dem Fall auf die Erweiterung der H50 an sich.


----------



## -NTB- (18. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hhm, hab gerade das Wort "unmöglich" in meinen vorherigen Post gesucht, hab es leider nicht finden können.
> Diese von dir vorgeschlagene Kombi steht jedem frei, nur der Sinn gibt sich mir da noch nicht wieder. Genauso gut könntest du dann einen Luftkühler für die CPU einsetzen (da es ja schon festgestellt wurde das die CH50 auf gleicher Höhe steht in Sachen Kühlung, siehe hier) und den Rest mit Wakü kühlen.
> Dein Lian Li System ist afaik genauso sinnfrei, da CPU, Mobo und RAM an dem Trippel auch garantiert bessere Temperaturen an der CPU zur Folge hätten, als die H50 solo am Prozessor.
> 
> Edit: Das nicht möglich bezog sich in dem Fall auf die Erweiterung der H50 an sich.




dito, wenn man eh nen case hat wo ne dicke wakü platz drin findet, wäre die kombi h50+wakü das dümmste was man tun könnte...aber naja dumme sterben ebend nicht aus


e: und bei ner wakü kann man auch noch die schläuche längenmäßig anpassen, dass stört mich zum bleistift an der h50 am meisten!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. Dezember 2009)

@ConNerVos: stimmt - naja verlesen im zusammenhang, ich wollte damit nur betonen - die H50 nagelt einen ja nicht darauf Fest nix anderes mehr nutzen zu können - Quintessenz 

@-NTB-: stimmt auch wieder aber Die Frage bleibt ja ob Du die Kreisläufe kombinieren willst, nicht jeder ist auf maximales OC der CPU aus...

Bspw. kannst Du mit der H50 einen i7 problemfrei bei 4Ghz betreiben und dann ans eingemachte gehen und weniger die CPU als mehr den Speicher und das Mainboard an sich also den "BUS" übertakten, was das für vorzüge hat sieht man bspw bei Anwendungen wie SETI@Home o.ä. Drehe ich dort an der Taktschraube der CPU machen 1GHz ca. 1-2 Std. weniger bei einer 12 Std. Aufgabe und basic Settings aus also in 10-11 Std. fertig. Gehe ich hin und takte einen Ram von 1866 auf 2133 habe ich schon 3 Std. ersparnis, drehe ich den bclk sehr weit auf sieht die ersparnis noch extremer aus, drehe ich die CPU dann um 1GHz per Multi ca. runter läuft das System gerade mal 45mins langsamer - der Gesamte Rechenzyklus ist aber statt in 12h in sagenhaften 4,5-5 Std. durch mit der Berechnung.

Vor allem merkt man dass in Zusammenarbeit mit CUDA. Es gibt einige geniale Berechnungs und Simulationsanwendungen die durch sowas profitieren.

In dem Fall wäre es sehr blöd den WaKü Kreislauf der großen Wakü durch den CPU zusätzlich zu tangieren, das ist nur bei CPU Clockern von interesse, bei richtig professionellen oder Semiproffessionellen Anwendungen die in diesen Bereich vorstoßen ist dies aber sehr nice... 

Zugegeben ist dann aber der Punkt offen: Ja Du kannst dann natürlich hingehen und statt der H50 einen Luftkühler verwenden, kann aber Sein das Du mit einigen Mainboards Probs bekommst wenn Du das 24 oder 12 GB 1333/1600 Corsair Dominator Kit verbauen möchtest, die meisten großen Kühler lassen dann keinen Platz mehr durch den Ram für einen FAN, hier kommt wieder die Platzersparnis der H50 zu tragen. Es gibt durchaus Szenarien für den Einsatz die garnicht mal weit weg geholt sind, das Lian Li System war zufällig ein SETI System und die 4 Grakas dienen der CUDA und PhysX Berechnungen etc. 

Alles in allem teile ich aber die Meinung das man bei einer bereits vorhandenen WaKü und keinen Ambitionen in den o.g. Bereichen auf die H50 verzichten kann, das ist aber auch halb so wild


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Dezember 2009)

So, ich geb' mal meinen Senf nach stiller Beobachtung dazu.

CPU-Only scheint hier ein gern genanntes Manko zu sein. Man sollte es aber als zweischneidiges Schwert verstehen. Wer gerne Komponenten austauscht (wie ich es dieses Jahr nur allzuoft gemacht habe) hat weitaus weniger aufwand. Wenn ich bedenke, ich müsste jedes Mal auf's neue den Kreislauf entleeren, um etwas zu ändern, würde ich die Krätze kriegen. (z.B. die Grafikkarte - da passt nicht jeder Kühler auf jede Karte!) Darüber hinaus hätte ich auch keine Lust, das Ding immer wieder zu warten. Gut, das passiert bei richtigem Gebrauch nicht so oft, aber dennoch wäre mir das ein Dorn im Auge.
Darüber hinaus hätte ich auch ziemlich Schi...eflage, wenn ich das Ding zu einem Freund transporten müsste - nicht nur weil es viel mehr wiegt, nein, es ist auch weitaus empfindlicher. Ein Luftkühler ist eben anders - aber es ist eben auch ein LUFTkühler, was wohl viele nicht verstehen wollen.
Klar, mein Post klingt nach Fanboy - aber dem ist nicht so, auch wenn ich überlege, mir die H50 selbst zuzulegen. Ich finde es nur furchtbar ungerecht, wenn das Produkt schlechter gemacht wird, als es eigentlich ist. Ständig ließt man davon man kriegt ja einen Luftkühler für weniger, etc. pp. - aber es sind eben Luftkühler, verdammichnocheins. Es sind zwei verschiedene Kühlprinzipien, Komponenten, etc.. Ein Luftkühler hat kein Pumpe, hat keinen Radiator (in dem Sinne), keine Schläuche usw. - darum ist ein Vergleich sinnfrei.

Just my 2 cents.

Edit: Da muss ich gleich fragen: Kann ich das Ding auch mit 2x bequiet! Silent Wings USC betreiben? Oder sind da die Gummi-Halterungen im Weg? Und zudem: Wie sieht es mit der Halterung für AM2+/AM3-Mainboards aus?


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

wer redet denn davondas komplette system auszuleeren?
es reicht einen schlauch zu knicken das bei offenem system kein druckabfall möglich ist, die paar ml kann man ja nachfüllen die rauslaufen beim auseinanderbauen, also ich weiß nicht wo dann das problem sein sollte.
und wooo bitte ist eine wakü empfindlicher als eine lukü? ic hätte bei nem großen cpu kühler eher schiss das der das board verbiegt als bei einer wakü die schläuche abgehen, was ja bei einem schraubsystem niemals der fall sein kann.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja, hat alles sicher sein Für und Wieder, aber um auf die Frage zu kommen...

Den beQuiet SilentWing habe ich gerade nicht hier, aber der Lüfter wird durch lange Schrauben montiert, wenn diese passen, sollte es gehen - kann es aber im Moment nicht garantieren


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub die werte werden dann aber schlechter, beim test mit zwei lüffis wurden die temps höher wenn ich nich irre


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

Du irrst schau hier.  KLICK


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

sicher ich glaub das was der hersteller sagt, würde ich das glauben würde ich der pharmaindustrie auch alles glauben, hättest nen unabhängigen test gezeigt


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist der Airflow bei 2 kurz hintereinandergeschalteten Lüftern, dort ist aus der sicht des flows eine spezielle Abstimmung erforderlich und es fnktioniert auch nur auf entsprechenden Geschwindigkeitsbereichen der Lüfter. der sauglüfter muss ein leicht größere Drehzahl haben als der Lüfter der drückt, damit sich keine Luft im Radiator stauen kann, wodurch Luftblasen (tote Bereiche) entstehen, an denen keine Frischluft kühlt, was dann auch zu höheren Temps. führen würde bei der Verwendung von 2 Lüftern.

Dies wurde bei keinem Test außer dem Corsair eigenen berücksichtigt, von daher kann man den Test der einzelnen reviwer da nicht 1:1 halten. Zugegeben als diese Tests gemacht wurden, dachte keiner bei Corsair an die Verwendung von 2 Lüftern - die Bohrungen sind zwar am Radiator vorhanden, es wurde aber damals nicht getestet, weshalb die Reviewer keine Richtwerte dafür hatten.

Das was dort so lief, trifft auch auf normale dual oder Tripple etc. Radiatoren zu wenn man 2 Lüfter verwenden möchte die hintereinander laufen - der Sog muss immer größer sein als der Schub jedoch nur minimal.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe schon viele Threads über den h50 gelesen , wie wärs wenn wir ein Sammelthread aufmachen, gibt ja schon einige hier die den Kühler nutzen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2009)

Niemand hält dich auf.


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Ist es eigentlich egal ob der Radiator mit Lüfter/n im Gehäuse sitzt oder draußen am Gehäuse? Bekomme mein Steitenteil vom Gehäuse leider nicht mehr zu. Oder soll Ich ihn lieber oben am Gehäuse befestigen? Was bringt bessere Temps, wenn überhaupt 

Würdet ihr gute Wärmeleitpaste empfehlen für die H50 oder lieber ein Wärmeleitpad ??


----------



## -NTB- (11. Februar 2010)

ähm, benutze zwar den megahalems, aber ich denke mit einem pad verschwendest du deutlich die Kühlleistung, auch bei der h50!

wer 50€+ für eine cpu Kühlung übrig hat/ ausgibt, sollte nicht am falschen ende sparen


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> ähm, benutze zwar den megahalems, aber ich denke mit einem pad verschwendest du deutlich die Kühlleistung, auch bei der h50!
> 
> wer 50€+ für eine cpu Kühlung übrig hat/ ausgibt, sollte nicht am falschen ende sparen



Also doch lieber Wärmeleitpaste anstatt ein Wärmeleitpad, warum?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mich dahingehend nicht verrückt machen und einfach die WLP nutzen, die bereits angebracht ist...


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2010)

Irgendwo berichtete ein User, dass er durch eine bessere Wärmeleitpaste um 10 °C bessere Temperaturen erzielen konnte. Ob da was wahres dran ist weis ich aber auch nicht. Mir kommt das ein bischen arg viel vor.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2010)

Es kommt immer drauf an 

Ich habe zB meine Standartpaste gegen Arctic silver V getauscht und promt 5°C weniger gehabt im Idle, sowie unter Last. 

Auch kommt es darauf an, ob der Kühle richtig befestigt wurde bzw. plan aufliegt. Schon ein wenig zuviel oder zu wenig bei einer Schraube angezogen kann über 5°C Unterschied machen. 
Ist mir selbst schon 2 mal passiert


----------



## jenzy (12. Februar 2010)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dahingehend nicht verrückt machen und einfach die WLP nutzen, die bereits angebracht ist...



Die alte WP die original drauf war ist weg, da die H50 schonmal woanders verwendet wurde und jetzt ist billig WP drauf. Deswegen Fragte Ich wegen Wärmeleitpads


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> dito, wenn man eh nen case hat wo ne dicke wakü platz drin findet, wäre die kombi h50+wakü das dümmste was man tun könnte...aber naja dumme sterben ebend nicht aus
> 
> 
> e: und bei ner wakü kann man auch noch die schläuche längenmäßig anpassen, dass stört mich zum bleistift an der h50 am meisten!



Das dumme nicht aussterben sehe ich gerade, dein Post beweißt es  


Ich bin mit meiner H50 zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich dieses "Blubbern" bzw eher ein "plätschern" auch, undzwar wenn ich sie mal gekippt habe (meinetwegen, nach dem ein und ausbauen), nach ein paar Sekunden plätschert es dann nicht mehr. Die Pumpe hängt direkt am Netzteil. 

Ist es nicht normal das auch Luft im Kreislauf ist? Ich meine gelesen zu haben das die H50 ebenfalls ein Ausgleichbehälter hat. 

Mich stört es nicht, aber wäre natürlich doof wenn sie das eigentlich nicht machen dürfte. Ich bin immer so faul meine Hardware einzuschicken


----------



## jenzy (12. Februar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner H50 zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich dieses "Blubbern" bzw eher ein "plätschern" auch, undzwar wenn ich sie mal gekippt habe (meinetwegen, nach dem ein und ausbauen), nach ein paar Sekunden plätschert es dann nicht mehr. Die Pumpe hängt direkt am Netzteil.



Ist glaube Ich bei jedem so das es nach dem Einbau für eine kurze Zeit mal plätschert, bzw. blubbert hatte mein Bruder genauso. Aber nach kurzer Zeit ist es ja weg. Danach höre ich nur noch ganz leicht das brummen der Pumpe, was so gering ist und mich nicht stört


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Februar 2010)

Das ist völlig normal...


----------



## Partybu3 (5. März 2010)

wie steht ihr eig zu der kombination ?

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 und einen Feser Triebwerk TK-122 ?

bin am überlegen ob ich es mir zulege kommt auf ca 90€. mir geht es darum ich will keine große wakü einbauen ist mir zu umständlich des in mein Silverstone SST-FT02B Fortress einzupflanzen, kann das ganze schlach und wasser zeug ned ab, sieht finde ich häßlich aus.

aber ich traue der pumpe nicht so ganz. das das system dicht ist glaube ich gerne aber die pumpe hat da sie immer an der cpu liegt ja auch ne gute temp, kann mich damit ned anfreunden empfinde ich als zu unsicher. was denkt ihr ?

von der lautstärke und der kühlleistung her sollte es der fesser schon richten meine cpu zieht ja auch nur 95 watt und wird ned oced.

will nur den mugen loswerden


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. März 2010)

also die Dichtigkeit ist denke ich perfekt. Nicht umsonst haben einige Namenhaften PC Konfiguratoren diese in Ihre Systeme aufgenommen. Die Haltbarkeit ist äußerst hoch und Pumpen können Temperaturen gut ab. Schließlich wird das Wasser einer Zentralheizung welches um ein vielfaches heisser ist Jahrzehnte lang mit ein und der selben Pumpe bewegt ohne Undichtigkeiten. Dies ist für die Pumpe und Ihre Lagerungstechnik absolut keine Herausforderung.

Was den Feser angeht, nunja Triebwerk trifft schon den Nagel auf den Kopf, wenn man eine Concorde im PC haben möchte warum nicht, aber mit den Noiseblockern, Noctua oder Scythe fährt man wesentlich leiser bei sehr gutem Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## -NTB- (7. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das dumme nicht aussterben sehe ich gerade, dein Post beweißt es



lol, und du bist der allerschlauste ja?

dann erklär mal, was daran so schlau ist, eine wakü+h50 zu betreiben, anstatt nur einer wakü?

oder lies dir meinen txt mal richtig durch...ich habe nie gesagt das die h50 doof ist, sondern nur, dass es unsinn ist, eine h50 +wakü zu betreiben...
und das ist es auch


----------



## t123abc (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ein toller Thread, genau was ich gesucht habe.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist den Radiator ausserhalb des Gehäuses zu befestigen. 
Die Idee dahinter sagt, eigentlich sollte der Radi ausserhalb des Gehäuses doch besser gekühlt werden können. 
Mein Gehäuse ist ein  Cooler Master CM690. 
Das hat so schöne Schlauchdurchführungen.
Kann man die Schläuche evtl. vom Radi abhängen ?

Wohl eher nicht... aber ich dachte, ich frage trotzdem mal nach.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine bessere Idee oder klärt mich auf, warum der Betrieb des Radiators im Gehäuse, wo sich evtl ohnehin schon Wärme anstaut, keinen Nachteil mit sich bringt.

Danke und Gruß,
turbo _.=T


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Durch Modding (und damit Garantieverlust) kannst du schon andere Schläuche ranmachen, und den Radi verlegen wie du willst. Allerdings hättest du dir dann lieber gleich ne richtige Wakü kaufen solln.


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Mai 2010)

Da wir empfehlen, die Kühle Luft von außen über den Radi rein blasen zu lassen, wird sich das nicht viel nehmen. Zudem verlierst Du die Garantie beim Abnehmen der Schläuche...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Mai 2010)

nunja bei mir haben wir das gehäuse modifiziert, sodass der teil, der auf die cpu kommt durch gepasst hat und das selbe loch wurde dann halt durch den radiator versperrt sodass er außen liegt.


----------



## t123abc (7. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.. Zu einem entnehme ich daraus, dass es auf irgendeine Art und Weise möglich ist die Schläuche zu lösen und wieder zu befestigen. 
Klar, Sinn und Unsinn sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.

Zum Anderen, wieso soll man die kalte Luft erst durch die Gehäuse Wand auf den Radi hinein pumpen ? Wieso liegt der Radi nicht einfach draussen ??? Im Gehäuse ist doch ca 10 Grad über der Zimmertemperatur.

Geht damit nicht ein Teil der Wärmeabgabefähigkeit verloren ?
Wie ist das bei "richitgen" WaKüs ? Radi im oder lieber am Gehäuse ?

Finally : Hast Du mal ein Foto von Deiner Lösung ?

Supper netten Dank !!! 
Schönes Wochenende !

Gruß,
.-=T


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Stell dir ein Kühlschrank vor, wäre er so effektiv wenn die Stäbe die  Wärme abgeben IM Kühlschrank wären? ^^ 

Ein Radiator ist ein "Wärmetauscher". Das heißt, er gibt die Warme Luft nicht in der Nähe der Hardware ab, und bekommt auch die Kalte Luft von woanders. Nur so ist eine Wasserkühlung wirklich effektiv (ansonsten ist sie nicht besser als Luftkühlung). 

Denn wenn ein Radiator intern verbaut wird, wird entweder die Wärme vom Radiator INS Case geblasen (was die Komponenten wieder aufheizt) ODER der Radiator wird mit der warmen Luft im Case durchströmt, in beiden Fällen ist es ein Teufelskreis der nicht effizient ist. 

Einzig wenn der Radi fern der Hardware montiert wird, ist er effektiv, darum habe ich mein Radi auf dem Deckel montiert. Dort wird er mit Zimmertemperaturwarmer Luft durchströmt, und gibt die Wärme der Komponenten nicht gleich wieder an diese weiter. 

Gruß


----------



## t123abc (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ja das meine ich ja eben. 
Wie kommt man auf die Idee einen Radi im Gehäuse anzubringen ?
Für mich ist das so wie : Mit rollwiderstandsarmen Reifen zu fahren, aber mit zu geringen Luftdruck.

Der H 50 gefällt mir echt gut (seit ich ihn in einem Shop in New York gesehen habe). 

Aber eine Montage im Gehäuse halte ich für "fragwürdig". 
Wie kommt Corsair auf den Trichter ???

Grüße,
.-=T


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2010)

Also, Radiatormontage ist gang und gäbe bei Wasserkühlungen ! Der radi muss zwar mit leicht wärmerer Luft arbeiten, trägt dafür aber zur Gehäuseentlüftung bei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Also, Radiatormontage ist gang und gäbe bei Wasserkühlungen ! Der radi muss zwar mit leicht wärmerer Luft arbeiten, trägt dafür aber zur Gehäuseentlüftung bei.



Ein 120mm Lüfter reicht fürs ganze Case. Unterdruck ftw   (vorallem wenn man alles mit Wasserkühlt).


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. Mai 2010)

Ihr vergesst das bei einem Kühlschrank dabei das ganze Gehäuse angepasst ist und dieser auf Kompressortechnik basiert. Nimm ein Auto, wieso ist der Motorkühler nicht draussen vor der Stoßstange?

Es sieht einmal ... aus und zweitens kann er dort beschädigt werden. Beides trifft auf den PC auch zu, es sieht zwar technisch nett aus, ist aber unästhetisch. Dazu die Möglichkeit, beim schieben und am PC hantieren das etwas in die Rippen reinhaut von außen und schon ist alles nass sehr ärgerlicher Faktor. Wer den PC wie ein rohes Ei behandelt, mag damit kein Problem haben, kann aber selbst solch ein PC Nutzer nicht Fremdfaktoren ausschließen. Zudem ist der Radi außerhalb der EMV Abschirmung, was nicht viel ausmacht aber in dem Moment wäre lt. Gesetz die Versicherung einen Wasser oder Brandschaden der dann evtl, durch das Netzteil verursacht wird zu tragen, mal ganz davon ab das die Hersteller für solche Zweckentfremdungen erst recht nicht haftbar gemacht werden können 

Vom Prinzip gebe ich euch recht, Fakt ist aber das man sich damit auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegt, dies gilt auch für selbstbau WaKüs, sollte aber jeder der sich mit sowas befasst auch kennen.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe denn H50 im meinem Sys mit dem Dual E7400 bei 3,6Ghz und der bleibt bei prime unter 55°C, ich finde ihn sehr gut.
Ich habe zwar auch etwas grössere Luftkühler wie denn Ultra 120 Extreme und denn IFX-14 aber der H50 ist schön leise und wenn ich eine zwei Lüfterkombo benutze kühlt er sogar noch besser dann bleiben die Temps bei Prime unter 50°C.
Das Blubbern hatte ich am Anfang wo ich die Pumpe das erste mal in Betrieb genommen habe es ging ca. eine Minute und zeit dem ist ruhe im Gehäuse.
Ich habe ihn auch hinten angebracht ins Gehäuse blasen aber die Luft wird sofort wieder aus dem Gehäuse gepustet, also perfekt, sicherlich ist eine Wakü besser aber für das Geld und denn Platz wo man spart ist es ein Top-Kühler.
Ich kann ja nicht mal mehr einen von meinen anderen beiden kühlern verbauen weil meine Speicher Apogee GT so einen hohen HS haben das die Kühler nicht passen, dank des H50 geht es und konnte die anderen Speicher verkaufen und in mein 1156 Sys investieren.
Also Preis/Leistung und Platzsparrung Top bloss gegen mein IFX-14 musste er sich geschlagen geben der Kühlt besser als ein Megahelms weis zwar auch nicht wiso aber ist ja egal, der H50 ist ein Top kühler , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## t123abc (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

tolle Informationen, danke ! 

Da könnte doch Corsair direkt inovativ werden und eine Marktlücke schliessen :

Ein Kühlschrank PC-Gehäuse - da liesse sich doch unter 200 € (Verkaufspreis) eine Menge unterbrigen.  

Extrem kühl & leise.

Wie es aussieht werde ich mir den H50 zulegen. Schön finde ich nämilich auch die Möglichkeit den H50 beim Socket Tausch weitehin nutzen zu können.

Tschüss, ich muss weg...

zum Patentamt


----------



## t123abc (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den H50 gestern in meiner Rig eingebaut und  würde gerne ein paar Eindrücke und Erfahrungen los werden.

1. Die  Installationsbeschreibung :
Bestückt nach der mitgelieferten Sockel 775  Beschreibung passte das Backplate nicht in mein MSI P 45 Neo Board  (S775!).
Hätte nicht gedacht dass das möglich wäre...Nun ja, ich habe deshalb  die 1156 Beschreibung genommen und siehe da, es passte.
Das hat etwas seltsam  angemutet, schließlich drängt sich einem die Frage ob der Hersteller diese  Beschreibung etwa falsch erstellt hat und niemand es gemerkt hat ?

2. Der  Einbau des Radiators : 
Für mich wirkte es, als ob die Schläuche entweder zu  lang (!) oder zu starr wären, ist doch der Abstand zwischen Gehäuserückwand und  CPU Sockel am Ende doch nicht sooo groß.. 

Habe meinen Radi mit den  Schläuchen "unten" angebracht. 
In einem Installationsfilm des Herstellers  wird der H50 Radiator mit den Schauchen "oben" eingebaut.. 
Wie rum ist es  jetzt richtig ? 

Am Ende passte es dann problemlos, wobei wie gesagt, die  Schläuche mir persönlich etwas zu lang aussehen. 
Ich dachte das CM 690  Gehäuse sei "groß"...

3. Einbau des Kühlers / der Pumpe :
Ich wollte  das Thermalpad nicht gleich zu Anfang auf die CPU auflegen, da die Pumpe noch  mit einer Drehung im Ring arretiert werden muss. 
Damit würde die Paste aber  womöglich verschmieren.
Der Trick dabei ist es dann, die Pumpe mit einer Hand  in der Luft zu halten (so dass sie mit dem Ring verzahnt), und mit der anderen  Hand die Schrauben nacheinander fest zu ziehen.
Das geht, aber : "Einfach ist  anders". 
In dem o.e. Istallationsvideo wird genau dieser Teil der Arbeiten  "ausgeblendet"... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

4. Inbetriebnahme  :
Ich habe insg.. 4 zusätzliche 12cm Lüfter verbaut. 
Zwei für die zu- und  zwei für die ab- Luft (2xCM + 2XRasurbo Billigheimer). Hatte mir Sorgen gemacht,  wg. der Lautstärke...nur....nach dem Einschalten hörte ich die Zusatzlüfter gar  nicht !
Sie wurden von dem H50 Lüfter übertönt.
Habe da noch keine  Erfahrung, aber liegt es vielleicht daran, dass der Lüfter am Radi sitzt und die  Luftverwirbelung für diese "Geräuschkulisse" verantwortlich ist ?
Da hab ich  dem H50 doch tatsächlich den Vorzug zu einem anderen Produkt (mit LCD Display)   gegeben, wg. der Lautstärke, und dann so etwas.
Das Ding hat 'nen Sound...  Geht gaar nicht.

Overall :
Ich will das Produkt nicht schlecht reden  oder so. 
Nein, ich habe es gerne gekauft.
Ich will auch noch mal schauen was  die Temps unter Last sagen, aber alles in allem wurde ich bisher etwas  enttäuscht.
Das liegt derzeit wohl hauptsächlich an der Lautstärke des  Lüfters, wenn man von dem etwas "abenteuerlichem" Einbau absieht.

Grüße,
_.=T


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Mai 2010)

Da ist bei frühen Exemplaren tatsächlich der Fehlerteufel unterwegs gewesen und 775 und 1156 sidn vertauscht... Sorry dafür... Irren ist zum Glück menschlich 

Schläuche unten oder oben sind egal - es kühlt so oder so gleich.

Es handelt sich um kein Pad sondern um vorab aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste - wenn der Kontakt zuvor schon hergestellt wird, beeinträchtigt dies die Leistung in keinster Art und Weise.

Hast Du den Lüfter an den Anschlus für den CPU Fan angeschlossen? ISt dieser im Bios geregelt? Wenn er ungeregelt ständig auf 12V läuft ist es verständlich, dass er immerzu Radau macht


----------



## t123abc (17. Mai 2010)

Habe es gar nicht bedacht.
Muss nach her mal im BIOS nachschauen.
Danke ! Super Tipp ! 

Wenn von "früheren Versionen" gesprochen wird :

Gibt es technische Unterschiede zu "späteren Versionen" ?

Habe ich womöglich einen Ladenhüter erhalten? 

Grüße,
_.=T


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Mai 2010)

Bei der "früheren Version" waren lediglich das AM3 und 1156 Bracket nicht enthalten - sonst ist alles gleich geblieben.


----------



## t123abc (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

 - aber Moment mal... demnach hätte ich : Eine Kombination, aus alter  Doku und neuem Inhalt (falsche Beschreibung und 1156 / AM2+3 Bracket) ?
 (Eine "intermediate" Version ? )

 Aber zum Topic :

 Meine BIOS Einstellung war so weit stimmig, d.h. Auto FAN war an,  allerdings hatte ich die Temp. auf 40 °C gesetzt.

Nach dem ich die Einstellung auf 60 °C hochgesetzt habe konnte ich dann  tatsächlich etwas mehr Ruhe geniessen. 

Selstamerweise lieferten dann FanSpeed und CoreTemp unter Last um ca. 10  °C abweichende Werte.
Mehr noch : Unter Prime95 gingen die Temps bis über 60 °C hoch und  FanSpeed zeigte an dass der Lüfter immer noch bei 644 Umdrehungen lief.
#
Fazit : FanSpeed erst ein mal aus..

Gruß,
_.=T


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Mai 2010)

gegen 60 Grad spricht doch im Prinzip nix, wenn das System dafür leise läuft. Ist gerade mal betriebswarm bei der CPU nicht mehr, nicht minder 

Es hat alles sein für und wieder, ich denke wenn Du ein 50 Grad Setting im Fanmode hättest wie es für gewöhnlich üblich ist würde es angenehm leise laufen und den CPU immer zwischen 50~52 Grad halten


----------

